# windows 10 blue screen error0xc0000001 and srttrail.txt



## mymad (Mar 18, 2018)

need help plz fast got aloot of work to be done and my pc is on a constant loop :/ tried aloot of things but nothing works


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

loop consisting of what ? What is srttrial..txt ?

For Blue Screens, you can use the WhoCrashed app that explains the error in English: http://www.resplendence.com/whocrashed


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, srttrial.txt is the log file produced by the BSOD, typically located in C:\WINDOWS\System32\Logfiles\Srt\SrtTrail.txt.

Did you follow convention and make a recovery disk? Now is the time to use it, get to the RE select command prompt and run the following cmd's (the error code usually references a boot issue)

If you didn't, then (remove battery if a laptop) start your computer, wait until it attempts to load and force shutdown (press and hold the shutdown button) do this two or three times and windows detects a problem and boots to the RE (recovery environment) open a cmd prompt and type:- (pressing enter after each cmd)

Bootrec /fixmbr

Bootrec /fixboot

Bootrec /rebuildBCD

Restart computer.


----------



## mymad (Mar 18, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, srttrial.txt is the log file produced by the BSOD, typically located in C:\WINDOWS\System32\Logfiles\Srt\SrtTrail.txt.
> 
> Did you follow convention and make a recovery disk? Now is the time to use it, get to the RE select command prompt and run the following cmd's (the error code usually references a boot issue)
> 
> ...


 bootrec / fiboot denied


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, if you want help you have to give us more to work with.

Where you able to access cmd prompt in the RE (those cmds only work there)?

What does bootrec /fiboot ??denied mean?


----------



## mymad (Mar 18, 2018)

bootrec/fixboot (got acess denied)


----------

